# Complete Home made wooden band saw.



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

This guy is Awesome. His latest is this home made wooden band saw.Check out the video. Every time I visit his page, I'm amazed at the stuff he comes up with. Check out his box joint jig. He's really into gears.

http://woodgears.ca/bandsaw/build.html


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool! I've seen his projects before, and I'm amazed that anyone has that much time on their hands…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

yes he is a crazy genial person who make genial things in his shop
saw this last week

Dennis


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes indeed, speaking of that_ much time on hand….


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll give the guy a lot of credit, he can really build. However, with that said, way too much time on his hands.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

mat, has some good stuff on his site i found his stuff on youtube and from there i've been tring to keep up with his posts but once i got on LJ it was over, thanks for the update.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, this is by far my favorite jig. wish I had the time and patience to make one.

http://woodgears.ca/box_joint/jig.html


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Very impressive! I'd like to see it with the Lignum Vitae blocks he mentioned.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Fascinating man, fascinating website. Thanks for sharing!


----------

